# Can i drive for Uber if my car is older than 10 years?



## tONY kOCH (Nov 5, 2017)

Can i drive for Uber if my car is older than 10 years?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

No. But you can drive for UberEATS.


----------

